# Greetings!!



## ChuckB. (Feb 6, 2015)

I spent some time here and I'm really impressed!! A lot of helpful info great posts, great peoples, will be glad to join your community.


----------



## muscleicon (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome.

_*Icon
*_


ChuckB. said:


> I spent some time here and I'm really impressed!! A lot of helpful info great posts, great peoples, will be glad to join your community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome Chuck.


----------



## anaesthetic (Feb 6, 2015)

Same here! Welcome :0


----------



## Secksbrah (Feb 6, 2015)

welcome!


----------



## anaesthetic (Feb 9, 2015)

Greetings


----------



## Series lab rep (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome to IMF. Use the subforums to get your post count to 10, then you can PM us with questions or create a new thread for mass input. Welcome to the fam!


----------



## mytothalo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot you guys! Can wait to get back on some good gear...I tore my Achilles tendon last week and am now trying to figure out the beat rout to a speedy recovery


----------



## mytothalo (Feb 9, 2015)

Series lab rep said:


> Welcome


Thanks brotha ! Greetings


----------



## mytothalo (Feb 9, 2015)

coneal30 said:


> Welcome to IMF. Use the subforums to get your post count to 10, then you can PM us with questions or create a new thread for mass input. Welcome to the fam!


Thanks FAM!


----------



## mytothalo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello guys I am new to the site and  would like to see if any one would RECOMMEND to me the best compunds or hormones to take in order to speed up RECOVERY TIME from my TORN ACHILLES TENDON.

THANKS!


----------



## Series lab rep (Feb 10, 2015)

mytothalo said:


> Hello guys I am new to the site and  would like to see if any one would RECOMMEND to me the best compunds or hormones to take in order to speed up RECOVERY TIME from my TORN ACHILLES TENDON.
> 
> THANKS!


   HGH will work great


----------



## BigJH (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome bro


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2016)

OMG... this feels extremely strange, I'm back, after a nearly 10 years hiatus from this site!!! CRAZZZY!!! I wasn't even sure the site would still be up and running, since I haven't been following any forums since that time. I certainly didn't think I'd be able to reactivate my account after all this time!  Super excited!!!  Having a blast reading posts from over a decade ago, give me time to play a bit of catch up and figure out this site again, I'm looking forward to meeting some of you, and hoping some of the old crew are still loitering here too!  Cheers


----------

